# Nighttime Visitor



## N2TORTS (Jun 22, 2013)

Here the pillarâ€™ gets caught on camera during the evening time at the Coveâ€™













A little Trivia : ,,,, Can Someone tell me what kind of *v^*v^* this turns into . = I DO KNOW â€¦.but lets see who gets it right â€¦.


----------



## jwhite (Jun 22, 2013)

monarch. I believe


----------



## tortadise (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome. Yeah looks like a monarch. Watch out for the pupa on the leaves. That guy looks ready.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 22, 2013)

jwhite said:


> monarch. I believe



BINGO ...... and it's residing on one of it's favo bushes .. the " milk weed"


----------



## bigred (Jun 22, 2013)

Very cool, big fella


----------



## Chinque (Jun 22, 2013)

So cool! I've always been fascinated in caterpillars and butterflies...


----------



## amberrose (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2013)

Very pretty. It had to be a monarch with those colors. I raised some butterfly's from a caterpillar with my son when he was little. It was really neat watching them morph.


----------

